# Funny Text Files



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

Everyone needs humor.
This will help:

contains "swears". Be warned.

One testimonial:
jtjogobonito: but kopalas are so cute


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 17, 2009)

AHhAhAHAHhAhA, hilariousss.

+1 to you mister. (x


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

I showed that to my chem teacher. He laughed. This is kinda a big joke in my school now; haha.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

Even if it were well thought out and such, it would still be terrible. Commas exist for a reason. Yikes. Funny though.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 17, 2009)

While I was reading, I kept thinking that the author probably isn't all that "hard" either and probably fail at climbing trees compared to a koala. Also liking "hard animals" is stupid because they can eat you. I prefer chicken, lamb, beef, fish... although people in Australia eat koalas, right?...

This guy must like turtles.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 17, 2009)

http://finickypenguin.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/nguyen2.jpg


----------



## toast (Jul 17, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Everyone needs humor.
> This will help:
> 
> contains "swears". Be warned.
> ...





Ethan Rosen said:


> http://finickypenguin.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/nguyen2.jpg



You guys have made my day.


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2009)

where the hell did you get my essay?


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, that kid probably has an IQ of about 70... I'll admit I laughed but I found it more pathetic than funny.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> http://finickypenguin.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/nguyen2.jpg



that's probably one of the funniest things I've ever read


----------



## Gurplex (Jul 17, 2009)

Thats the best thing I've ever seen in my life!
Jimmy McPerson is now my hero... I'll never forget his braveness, unlike the American public :3


----------



## Tortin (Jul 17, 2009)

Jimmy Mc*Person*? Obviously the student wasn't very creative.

I also love the little comments written by the teacher(?).


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Kian said:


> where the hell did you get my essay?



lol I thought I recognized the name


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jul 17, 2009)

Lmao at the teacher going "oh God no..."


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL WOW, I laughed so hard.. this kid is so gangstaaa ahahaha


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jul 17, 2009)

lol, Jimmy McPerson found the president Japan and then Hitler came up behind him!


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

Lol.. I love the teacher's comments..
I wouldn't even bother writing anything on it after the intro if I was marking it..

Other than F-

*Btw.. if you're easily offended or whatever, just skip all these links lol*

Not really a text files but yea..
http://www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/jesuscivialwar - original.jpg
http://www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/examanswers05.gif
http://www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/essayanswers3.jpg

*Another exam paper from the guy who wrote Jimmy McPerson!!:*
http://www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/essayanswers.jpg
Make that two http://stupidessays.googlepages.com/essayabc2.jpg/essayabc2-full.jpg
Three... http://pics.nerdnirvana.org/d/6806-5/essayabc5.jpg
Four! http://pics.nerdnirvana.org/d/6809-5/essayabc6.jpg
omg five >_< http://pics.nerdnirvana.org/d/6800-5/essayabc3.jpg

Also these..


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 17, 2009)

I love these, hilarious.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 17, 2009)

http://dionysus.funnyexam.com/content/1567/resized/lordoftheflies.jpg

I hope no one here likes Mark Twain

And if you know about WoW or you've played it, you'll love this one 
http://poseidon.funnyexam.com/content/1642/resized/hammerofjustice.jpg


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 17, 2009)

>


Mrs. Friedrichs? lol.....



Zaxef said:


> http://dionysus.funnyexam.com/content/1567/resized/lordoftheflies.jpg
> 
> I hope no one here likes Mark Twain




OMG HAHAHAHA

Alright I have some nice ones lying around in my cube folder....

My Fail threads collection

https://dl-web.getdropbox.com/get/A...wesome Fail Threads Collection.txt?w=fa178cf0

I'll just paste that one in here since it's in url tags...


 Why was my vid removed?

 Color Naturalism  HAHAHA

 Extended Cross Tutorial  -by the same guy hahaha

 OMG I'M SO EXCITED 

 ever been called a liar? 

 Question About Blockbuilding 

A wicked funny convo I had with ErikJ

Wrong link one sec..

https://dl-web.getdropbox.com/get/A.../Erik's epic fail conversation.txt?w=0ac51c22


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2009)

your dropbox fails...use pastebin. I don't feel like making an account


----------



## cheiney (Jul 17, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> http://www.funnyexamanswers.com/img/essayanswers3.jpg



Lol @ the Dragonball Z reference in the last paragraph. I used to love that show. USA had a power level of at least 10,000.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> OMG I'M SO EXCITED



I think he's excited... I feel really sorry for him... 1:01-> 54? Good job... but nothing to freak out about...
and Really, a mod from Monkeydude1313? THAT excited, I'd face-palm... oh wait, there's an emote here...:fp
I modded my V6 myself, I just forgot to sand down the corners


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jul 18, 2009)

NOTE: EXTREMELY DIRTY, PARENTAL DISCRETION IS ADVISED

1: http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5276_2658.jpg
2: http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5275_1907.jpg
3: http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5274_1199.jpg
4: http://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5273_3838.jpg
5: http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5272_3005.jpg
6: http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5271_2244.jpg
7: http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5270_1564.jpg
8: http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v67/180/51/1676370039/n1676370039_5269_745.jpg


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 18, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> your dropbox fails...use pastebin. I don't feel like making an account



I did not realize. My bizzle.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jul 18, 2009)

"I've heard human flesh tastes like provolone"-That, my friends, is the quote of the year.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 18, 2009)

I read the whole thing Ethan my god it gets really, really, bad towards the end but it is SOOOO funny.

Not nearly as funny as Ethan's posts....but worth looking at...

http://pastebin.com/m62e09b7b


----------



## ~PromiscuousCuber~ (Jul 18, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Lol.. I love the teacher's comments..
> I wouldn't even bother writing anything on it after the intro if I was marking it..
> 
> Other than F-
> ...



I lulzd all over at the hard water paper, and the one about that's what she said. Good stuff man, good stuff...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 18, 2009)

lolololololol

http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/expand-the-equation/
http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/pro-vs-noob/
http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/where-is-the-x/
http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/turtle-time/
http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/10/25/b-is-the-new-c/
http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/calc-proof/


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 18, 2009)

That is honesty at its very best. I mean Richard just wrote what he had in mind


----------



## mazei (Jul 18, 2009)

http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/10/24/find-the-height-of-a-building-using-a-barometer/

The best part is who was the student.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> lolololololol
> 
> http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/expand-the-equation/
> http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/09/30/pro-vs-noob/
> ...



"B is the new C" is so funny lol

Wow I read the whole Lord of the Flies essay.. that's unbelievable if he *actually* handed that in to a teacher..
Like the teacher said at one point "This paragraph could get you expelled" LOL


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

A short story - Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars 

http://www.anvari.org/fun/Gender/Men_vs_Women_vs_the_Short_Story.html


----------



## mazei (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> A short story - Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars
> 
> http://www.anvari.org/fun/Gender/Men_vs_Women_vs_the_Short_Story.html



And they don't talk to each other during the assignment?


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 18, 2009)

mazei said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > A short story - Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars
> ...



Not sure, but I doubt if the spoke at all after the assignment


----------



## Novriil (Jul 18, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > http://finickypenguin.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/nguyen2.jpg
> ...



+1

Facepalm to the words limit


----------



## Carrot (Jul 18, 2009)

mazei said:


> http://funnyexamanswers.com/2007/10/24/find-the-height-of-a-building-using-a-barometer/
> 
> The best part is who was the student.



OMFG!! So nice!! I was thinking about something like that... but OMFNEG


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually wrote some papers like this when I was young. They are usually for small assignments, not tests. Most of them that I know the teacher would read, but not grade. I did do this for 2 big assignments during 7th grade Drama and 8th grade English. For 7th drama, we read some Shakespeare which already have some some obscene sex and fighting scenes anyway. I remember writing a play that was very bloody and made no sense; but because it was fairly well-written I still got a 90 for that assignment. 
In 8th grade, I wrote a short alternative ending to Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince to make fun of it. I'm sure Harry Potter fans would not appreciate it, but I found it funny. I still remember some parts of it.
"as soon as Dumbelldore died, tears burst of of Harry's eyes like a flushing toilet"
"Malfoy casts Firaga...it's super effective! Harry Potter is knock out."
"Dumbelldore woke up, he wasn't dead at all, it was just a coma. He kicked Malfoy in the balls, killing him instantly. Then he sacrificed himself and morphed into a machine gun so that Harry can continue his dream of catching all the horcruxes and ruling the world."
"Snape asked his buddies, 'Where's that kid Malfoy? I told him to kill Dumbelldore and come back.' 'Probably in the toilet.'"
"Harry woke up and equipped the machine gun. He immediately grew very hairy. He got very angry and shot everyone in sight."
"Meanwhile, Voldemort the Ninja was silently watching Harry from above. He saw his opportunity and used his Excalibur to slice off Harry's head. However, he missed and only shaved off some hair. Harry replied, 'Thanks for the haircut, man!'"
"Heroin came and professed her love for Harry. Harry was berserk, so he simply screamed, 'Roar!!! Die *****!' Then he shot and killed everyone."
"Finally, he sold his soul to the devil for all the horcruxes while yelling, 'Gotta catch 'em all, Horcrux!' while shooting himself in the ear. He heard a loud bang and started to rest in peace."
Got a 100 for that assignment.  Probably not funny for most of you, but I enjoyed writing it because it was just so WTF. I can't find my copy of the assignment, but the quotes should be very close to the original.


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 18, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> A short story - Women are from Venus, Men are from Mars
> 
> http://www.anvari.org/fun/Gender/Men_vs_Women_vs_the_Short_Story.html



Haha that's funny - and I'm on the guy's side.. her writing is so damn boring.. his was out there but at least I didn't feel like I was watching a soap opera/chick flick :fp

(No reason for facepalm.. just haven't used it yet )


----------

